# HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUZZARD



## cajun_1 (Dec 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday, may the Smokin' God look down upon you on your special day.


----------



## msmith (Dec 23, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you Buzzard


----------



## monty (Dec 23, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Buzzard! 

Best wishes and all the good things that can come your way! Here's wishing you health, happines and success! 

But, wait a minute! You are our Jester Supreme! You are there already!

All kidding aside, best wishes, brother!

Cheers!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Dec 23, 2006)

Happy birthday Buzzard.

Many happy returns of the day.


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 23, 2006)

Congratsâ€¦you dragged your butt through another one! :lol:


----------



## meowey (Dec 23, 2006)

Hope you had a smokey day!

Happy Birthday

Meowey


----------



## illini (Dec 23, 2006)

Happy Birthday you old Buzzard!!


----------



## ultramag (Dec 23, 2006)

Happy Birthday Buzzard!


----------



## buzzard (Dec 23, 2006)

thank you all for the friendly wishes.  its an honor to be in your presents.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 24, 2006)

Happy belated, Buzzard. I woulda caught this on Friday when it was posted-honest!!! Had my grandson over for Friday and Saturday and he tied up the laptop playing games and the daughter was doing some on-line classes for her Pharmacy-Tech course on the desktop and then Mrs. Dutch had me running all over town getting last minute things for Christmas!!

BTW- ya hardly look older than 34 !! :P


----------

